
Air pollution linked to far higher Covid-19 death rates, study finds - baxtr
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/07/air-pollution-linked-to-far-higher-covid-19-death-rates-study-finds
======
LinuxBender
I sent feedback to the worldometer [1] site suggesting an overlay of air
pollution and ARDS cases by location. Could this data be graphed somewhere
else in the mean time?

[1] -
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/)

------
PaulHoule
I used to take medicine for asthma but it went away.

When I was asthmatic I found that New York City was the only city I would go
to in the U.S. and feel my breathing get worse. At that time I was also going
to D.C. and L.A. a lot and had no problems with either of them.

